# Silicon Gun Cloths... Opinions on these?



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

A silicon cloth came with my Kleen Bore cleaning kit. The package says that it will remove lead particles and it recommends wiping down the gun with it _after _cleaning. Shouldn't I wipe down the gun with gun oil (CLP or something) instead?

What's the point of these cloths? Are they necessary? Are they recommended?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

In my opinion, silicone cloths ARE good for after you clean your gun, but for more if it's long term storage. On a carry gun, it makes the surfaces a little slick and that's definitely not something you want in a carry gun. It's like putting armor-all on your steering wheel, bad joojoo.

I wouldn't use it on the gun prior to cleaning as it would pollute your silicone cloth pretty badly.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

silicone tends to *not *attract dust near as bad as oil, either.


----------



## k4swb (Jul 11, 2009)

I use them to wipe off finger prints and such on clean guns after handling them for show & tell and other reasons. I try not to get the silicone on the grips. That stuff is slick.


----------



## snakyjake (Jun 24, 2011)

CLP manufacturers make a big deal about preserving gun metal for storage. There's even rust tests. I've never seen a rust test with silicone in the high rankings (I don't think they even test it). So I assume CLP is better. However, I do wonder how a gun coated in oil does with leather, and making the leather soften over time. Between dust and lint, perhaps silicone is better?


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I've become leary of using silcone products after seeing how difficult it can be to repaint an automobile that has been wiped down with armor-all instead of wax.


----------

